# Advice on joinery, attaching back on bar stool.



## Strife (Feb 16, 2016)

Howdy, long time reader, first time poster. 
My friend has asked me to build her a barstool using the attached image as inspiration. This is an armless swivel barstool. I need help figuring out what would be the strongest most appropriate and fastest joinery method to use when attaching the back to the 1" thick base. Hand cut mortise and tenon, floating tenon, pocket screws, but joint with big screw? Any advice would be much appreciated
Thanks!


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Finger joints are by far the strongest.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

Finger joints or through dovetails. Both give lots of gluing area. The finger joints will have longer tails and that might be the swing-vote. I don't know how you could execute this though.

I think this would normally be done with mortise and tenon however. The image looks like pine, and if that is the case a floating tenon of hardwood would be my choice.

Dowels would be the fast and dirty way. I would not use it unless you add some corner braces to the back.

This example shows the corner braces: http://images.costco-static.com/image/media/500-865743-847__1.jpg


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

My stool has a back similar to this and I use a stepped tenon to put it in. The uprights have a tenon with a shoulder going into a stepped mortise in the seat, then simply attach your rails to the uprights. With mine I glue the back up before mortising so it can go in as one piece. Then the tenons get a fox wedge in the bottom to lock it in.Hope that helped.


















































































A trick to locate a hole center after you trace it out is to put a washer the same size on the drawing and use one with a small center hole to mark out where to drill. Take care and have fun woodworking.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

M&T


----------

